# Make this today!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.instructables.com/id/10-Smartphone-to-digital-microscope-conversion/


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm a nerd... I actually have a microscope.  I suppose I should set it up some time and get pics of different algae.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

i might have to try it out as well. Cool little project to work with kids


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

That's neat


----------

